# Game 76: San Antonio Spurs @ LA Clippers



## KokoTheMonkey

* April 9th, 2005 9:30 PM (Central Time)*


*San Antonio Spurs (55-20)* @ *LA Clippers (34-42)* 



Previous Meetings - 
Spurs 98, Clippers 79 
Spurs 80, Clippers 79 
Spurs 91, Clippers 82 



*Projected Starting Lineups: *

















































































*Reserves:*


































































OH BOY! ANOTHER ROAD GAME! We are a stinking measley 19-17 on the road, while the Clippers are 25-13 at home. Things don't look good, and that's even assuming Simmons and Kaman don't play again. Guys need to step up big, and if not, another double digit loss can be tallied up. I'll be able to see most of this game, and I don't know if that's good or bad. I'm just too intense to be able to sit through another ***-kicking. If we don't play with heart, I'm not watching. The players want to quit on us, I'll quit on them.



*Koko's Key to Victory:*



- Play with heart. Enough said. We're a better team than the Clippers even with Duncan and Devin Brown on the sidelines, and if we're going to win our guys need to find some heart and guts. 






Prediction: Another ****ing road loss. 



Clippers 96, Spurs 88


----------



## XxMia_9xX

too bad i can't be there at staples to watch this game... anyway hopefully the spurs can win this game. i'm doubtful the spurs can win this one though. 


spurs 94
clips 87


----------



## SpursFan16

Should win this one. Need to win one on the road to get our confidence up a bit.


----------



## TheRoc5

19-17 is freakiin pathetic how thhe hell can we do that when last yr and yr before we were great on the road. we better win this won. 
spurs 110
clippers 90

yes i pridict a blow out if we lose or come close i will b very very angry :curse: 

key player to the gm manu


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

9:30 is awefly late expecially since it's the weekend.

Anyways, it's hard to win against a team after you just played tham. Still, with that losss yesterday, I'm sure the Spurs won't want to dissapoint twice. They mite even give us a blow-out here.

Spurs- 95
Clippers- 86


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> 9:30 is awefly late expecially since it's the weekend.
> 
> Anyways, it's hard to win against a team after you just played tham. Still, with that losss yesterday, I'm sure the Spurs won't want to dissapoint twice. They mite even give us a blow-out here.
> 
> Spurs- 95
> Clippers- 86


we think alike :biggrin:


----------



## texan

We should win. We are better, but we are playing them on the road, and we just beat them like 2 days ago. They have motivation on their side, and we have been playing crappy lately. 

Prediction: LAC 101 Spurs 92


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> we think alike :biggrin:


lol I didn't even noticed I put the same score as you.


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> lol I didn't even noticed I put the same score as you.


reason of blow out and being more focused
every one is thinking we will lose some even think mybe by double digits


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Corey Maggette- doubtful
Marko Jaric- questionable 
Chris Kaman- questionable
Bobby Simmons- probable

Spurs mite get another break here from the oppsoing team's injuries. I just hope they don't blow it again


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo

Prediction:

Clippers 95
Spurs 89


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Just about game time, TheRoc5. You ready? I actually plan to stick around for this game, but don't count on it :biggrin: .


----------



## TheRoc5

im in but why do you leave latley.. cause were loosing? m dad tricked me today and said duncan was all better and then said april fools  i was soo happy lol owell


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> im in but why do you leave latley.. cause were loosing? m dad tricked me today and said duncan was all better and then said april fools  i was soo happy lol owell


lol does he know he's a week late? I had a dream Timmy played tonight, I also had a dream that he played the last 25 seconds of the sonics game and scored a three ball at the buzzer. His injury has taken such an impact on my life I'm having dreams about it :biggrin: . I don't know why I've been leaving lately...After like the first quarter I just feel like lying down and watching the game. Maybe it is cause we're losing.


----------



## TheRoc5

im going for my 1000 post tonight hopefully it will spark us a win lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> im going for my 1000 post tonight hopefully it will spark us a win lol


 Woah! You had 60 posts to go lastnight! Good work. I'll be sure to return the gesture and be the first to congradulate you. If you think that'll spark a victory, make sure to do it before the game is over. I got mine after last night's game was over


----------



## TheRoc5

thats why we lost lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Oh sure blame it on me. I'll blame DaBobz for making that thread! :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

lol its gm time... man one of the players that wernt supposed to play is playing manu 0-1


----------



## TheRoc5

wo this aint going to well down 5-0 timeout manu needs to let the g come to him


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

We got the jump ball, then I went to the bathroom, and when I got back we were down 5-0. Luckily, Tony made his floter to make it 5-2.


----------



## TheRoc5

we realy need to let parker be the star.. our d is good so far but we can be alot better


----------



## TheRoc5

wuts up with manu man im worried about him and we can shoot a 3 for our life


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Spurs take the lead 7-11 after two consecutive steals.


----------



## TheRoc5

time out we are starting to pick up our offese unfortunatly we just fouled and they get 3 free throws i think
*note 1000 post :biggrin:


----------



## LineOFire

The Spurs are playing amazing defense right now and for the first time in a while we don't look completely inept on offense. Let's hope this trend continues and it should be a good night.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> time out we are starting to pick up our offese unfortunatly we just fouled and they get 3 free throws i think
> *note 1000 post :biggrin:


Congrats. Dumb foul by Bowen tsk tsk


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Maggette bricks the first, makes the second and the third.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

clippers get an and1, 11-15, 4 minutes left in the first.


----------



## TheRoc5

manu and horry just trying to much let the gm flow and come to them, were down again and we fouled again omg this cant be like last time


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

LineOFire said:


> The Spurs are playing amazing defense right now and for the first time in a while we don't look completely inept on offense. Let's hope this trend continues and it should be a good night.


Looks like we've jynxed them again :curse:


----------



## TheRoc5

yet another and 1


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Four point play thanks to Brent Barry! Still down 15-24 though...and an and1 oppertunity.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> yet another and 1


Luckily, they missed the free though.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Marks with the fallow up dunk to silence you haters! (i.e. Koko :biggrin: ) And then Gino draws the offensive foul and then gets the bucket. 19-28 Clippers with 20 seconds to go.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Parker makes one free throw and to make it worst the clippers get a buzzer beater...end of first, spurs losing 20-30.


----------



## TheRoc5

we are down 30-20 
the reason
to many turn around jumpers 
to many players trying to do everthing
not speaking to each other on deffense

were lucky the clipps arnt great else we would be down double that


----------



## LineOFire

Please Spurs. I cannot stand another road blowout. Please remember that you can't shoot 38% while your opponent shoots 72% and still win ball games. I am begging you! :verysad:

San Antonio Spurs - 20
Los Angeles Clippers - 30

1st Quarter - 0:00 Remaining


----------



## TheRoc5

this is starting to be a blow out wtf is yalls prob


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Down by 13 and the Clippers go to the line. Hate to say it, but I'm going to just watch the game again. I mite be back at half-time though.


----------



## Weasel

Nice pass from Brunson to Kaman who got fouled, Kaman makes 1 of 2.

Ginobli turns it over.


----------



## Weasel

Rasho picks up his 3rd foul on a great hustle play by Maggette.


----------



## LineOFire

Spurs are showing flashes of a come back only to sink back into the gutterhole. I have never seen a Spurs team play this bad on the road. The past couple of years we were dominant on the road. Why is this year's team doing so much worse?

San Antonio Spurs - 25
Los Angeles Clippers - 38

2nd Quarter - 8:16 Remaining


----------



## TheRoc5

were down by 13 with free throws coming. im so angry :curse: if *when we lose* im blaming it on manu... he is not a pg he is not tim he is manu a great all star but he is not a superstar


----------



## Weasel

The Spurs are trying to make a comeback right now but they are still down 11.


----------



## TheRoc5

our offense awarness is **** and our deffense is **** right now. we can be alot better. barry almost made a girl go to the hospital lol


----------



## LineOFire

Once again we have reached the 11-point deficit milestone. The problem all night has been getting past this stupid barrier. I have no confidence in the Spurs right now and fully expect the Clippers to go on a 10-0 run to end the quarter.

San Antonio Spurs - 32
Los Angeles Clippers - 43

2nd Quarter - 5:33 Remaining


----------



## LineOFire

We are actually hitting our three point shots today so it is keeping this game from being a blowout. The other reason that we are slightly coming back is that Tony Parker is the only one playing like a man out there. Of course, we know Tony can do it in the first half, but will he be able to perform at this level later in the game?

San Antonio Spurs - 44
Los Angeles Clippers - 53

2nd Quarter - 1:00 Remaining


----------



## LineOFire

Manu with the beatiful finger roll at the end of the quarter!!! :clap:

San Antonio Spurs - 46
Los Angeles Clippers - 53

Halftime


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I'm back...and I just got to say....GIIINOOOOBIIILLIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!

Spurs with a little run to bring it back to single digits. Spurs down 7 at half time.


----------



## TheRoc5

nice shot by manu.. we played like poop we should be owning the clipps... wake up 
and guess what rox are wining by 4
we need to get basketballs and play smart


----------



## Weasel

Spurs were playing some good ball towards the end of the half and cut the lead down to 7. Parker is really doing a good job and is hustling and cutting everywhere.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Weasel said:


> Spurs were playing some good ball towards the end of the half and cut the lead down to 7. Parker is really doing a good job and is hustling and cutting everywhere.


Is it hard to be posting in two forums about the same game at the same time? Atleast you're not the only one posting in this one. Is it always like that on the clippers' board?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> nice shot by manu.. we played like poop we should be owning the clipps... wake up
> and guess what rox are wining by 4
> we need to get basketballs and play smart


lol poop :biggrin:. Go Rox!!!


----------



## Weasel

ezealen said:


> Is it hard to be posting in two forums about the same game at the same time? Atleast you're not the only one posting in this one. Is it always like that on the clippers' board?


It isn't too hard. I just have 2 windows open. I am not always the only one posting in the Clipper game thread. Spurs fans feel free to post in the Clipper thread if you want as well.


----------



## TheRoc5

4th qt starting rox up by 14
secong half staring go spurs go


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Weasel said:


> It isn't too hard. I just have 2 windows open. I am not always the only one posting in the Clipper game thread. Spurs fans feel free to post in the Clipper thread if you want as well.


I'll try. Lately I haven't even been on the spurs' game threads though :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> 4th qt starting rox up by 14
> secong half staring go spurs go


Just when you think we're out of the race for number one, someone bails us out. The spurs can't always be relying on someone else to bail them out though.


----------



## Weasel

Sweet bucket with the left hand by Manu.


----------



## TheRoc5

another nice finger roll by manu


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Manu just doesn't care about what happens to him...he really needs to watch himself or he won't be playing this game much longer.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Rasho with the perdy hook! 54-59 Clippers


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Bowen causes the TO and Horry get the dunk, then Tony gets the steal and to the line!


----------



## TheRoc5

yes were only down 2 finaly were waking up hopefully we will keep it up and if we do i think we will win


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Spurs have been playing some pretty good ball for the last two quarter. Win or lose, if they keep playing like this, I'll be content.


----------



## Weasel

Spurs are putting the hurt on right now and Parker can cut the Clippers lead down to 1. Parker and Manu are fun to watch tonight.


----------



## LineOFire

The Spurs are playing impressive on the defensive end of the floor. We have gotten so many steals now and I am liking the hustle. Parker is still playig at the same level as the first half which is a good sign. :clap:

San Antonio Spurs - 57
Los Angeles Clippers - 59

3rd Quarter - 7:10 Remaining


----------



## LineOFire

ezealen said:


> Spurs have been playing some pretty good ball for the last two quarter. Win or lose, if they keep playing like this, I'll be content.


I certainly won't. We need a stupid road win.


----------



## TheRoc5

we take the lead!!!!!!!! 61 59


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Manu with the three ball! Spurs up by 2!


----------



## TheRoc5

i feel our energy starting to drift we need an inside presents


----------



## Weasel

Parker didn't look good on those FT's after that foul.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

BB with a three ball, but Tony misses both his frees  . Spurs up 70-69

Phoenix/Houston Update: Houston up 89-83 with 5:20 left in the fourth :clap:


----------



## LineOFire

We are just trading baskets with the Clippers right now. If we want to win we have to do more than that. Our missed free throws also aren't helping anything.

San Antonio Spurs - 70
Los Angeles Clippers - 69

3rd Quarter - 2:59 Remaining


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Weasel said:


> Parker didn't look good on those FT's after that foul.


He never really does...


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Rasho limping off the court...not good, not good at all.


----------



## Weasel

Rasho goes down with a possible ankle injury.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Houston/Phoenix Update: Stoudemire fouls out and Houston is up by four with two minutes left! :clap:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Maggette hits a three, and the reffs completely swallow thier wistles....omg...just horrible. I'm not sure what happened but the Spurs get the ball with 1 second left...


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Massenburg blows it and the spurs are now down by one...why the hell did the spurs get the ball back?!


----------



## Weasel

Weird call by the refs but Wilcox makes sure no shot gets off.


----------



## Guth

Report from Bill Shoening on WOAI:

Rasho has sprained his left ankle and will not return.



Don't mean to be Captain Obvious, but this is not good.


----------



## TheRoc5

refs are killin me. the spurs have no excuse if they loose this. it is in there grasp we need to play better d and make sure we use our motion offense well and we will be great


----------



## Weasel

Rasho is done for the night, it was announced.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Rasho's not coming back for the game...that doesn't really mean it's bad. The Spurs just don't want another player injured. Good call by Pop if that's the case.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Everyone turn to the Houston game now!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guth

Sura misses both free throws...not only does that help the Suns, it kills me in fantasy...crap


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Houston/Phoenix Update: Houston misses both frees and they are only up by one with 7 seconds left.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

And the Spurs are losing 86-79...not good.


----------



## Weasel

Kaman now feeling confident and hits a jumper. The Clippers up 7 now while SA takes a timeout.


----------



## LineOFire

Spurs are throwing another road game away. This is so sad. 

San Antonio Spurs - 79
Los Angeles Clippers - 86

4th Quarter - 9:34 Remaining


----------



## TheRoc5

rox win


----------



## Guth

Hunter just misses the tip at the buzzer...Rockets win!!!!!!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Hunter misses the easy tap in at the buzzer! Houston wins! Houston wins! Omg!...now the spurs just got to win...


----------



## TheRoc5

spurs arnt looking well


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

three seconds call on the clippers. 81-88 clippers


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Gino with the little spin. Spurs down five.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Parker goes a little too fast and falls out of bounds.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I stopped watching. I just can't take it guys. I don't understand how we are such a bad team right now. I just don't understand. 



Massenburg was playing tough, and that was about it. Parker has an amazing first half and left his game in the lockeroom on the way out for the 2nd half. 




Ginobili is nowhere to be found.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Spurs with a horrible defensive play leaving the clippers wide open for a dunk.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I stopped watching. I just can't take it guys. I don't understand how we are such a bad team right now. I just don't understand.
> 
> 
> 
> Massenburg was playing tough, and that was about it. Parker has an amazing first half and left his game in the lockeroom on the way out for the 2nd half.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginobili is nowhere to be found.


Dude, Koko, we're not playing all that bad. Unless you mean the first quarter or the first 5 minutes of the fourth.

Gino nowhere to be found?! He's the spurs second leading scorer with 19 points and he is having his best game in a long time! What game are you watching, Koko?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I'm watching again, but I'll probably regret it.


----------



## Weasel

Timeout.
The game has really picked up with both teams starting a faster paced game.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> Dude, Koko, we're not playing all that bad. Unless you mean the first quarter or the first 5 minutes of the fourth.





We aren't playing good either really. We're losing, and we have been losing nearly the whole game.


----------



## TheRoc5

well we losed rasho lost the gm and pro will loose tomrow. dang this sux
we need to drive the ball in and double the post if they have good postion


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> We aren't playing good either really. We're losing, and we have been losing nearly the whole game.


This game is still a big improvement on our other games recently. No offense, Koko, but you got to stop being so negative all the time. I think you're just spoiled as a spurs fan :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Ginobili for three. Two point game.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Gino with a three to bring us back within two!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> This game is still a big improvement on our other games recently. No offense, Koko, but you got to stop being so negative all the time. I think you're just spoiled as a spurs fan :biggrin:





Asking to beat the Clippers isn't spoiled. They have talent, but this is a team we should be able to beat with or without Duncan.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

That call looked bad at first, but the replay showed it was all good.


----------



## TheRoc5

manu!!!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Tie game fellas.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Asking to beat the Clippers isn't spoiled. They have talent, but this is a team we should be able to beat with or without Duncan.


I'm not talking specificly about the Clippers. I'm just saying the spurs are playing alot better than more recently. I'm sure you have to agree with that.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Elton Brand is gone with 6 fouls now.




Manu must have read my post earlier because he's come alive.


----------



## Guth

Game tied at 94...we just need to batten down the hatches on D and keep getting to the offensive glass...Brand just fouled out...Manu to the FT line...this is important for our road confidence if we can win this despite ourselves....


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Elton Brand is gone with 6 fouls now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manu must have read my post earlier because he's come alive.


Maybe you read mine and are just noticing how good he's been playing :biggrin: . Nah I'm j/k. He's doing alot better than before, but he still wasn't doing that bad before.


----------



## Guth

Parker with the J...we're up 4 with 2:50 left...COME ON BOYS!!!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Guth said:


> Game tied at 94...we just need to batten down the hatches on D and keep getting to the offensive glass...Brand just fouled out...Manu to the FT line...this is important for our road confidence if we can win this despite ourselves....


Radio or whatever you're fallowing the game by must be slow. We're up 98-94 :banana:


----------



## TheRoc5

parker with a jumper man this gm is close im so nervouse lets go spurs go. if we can play like this the whole gm we wouldnt even be this nervouse, parker and manu 1-2 punch. with rashos injury will he be back before playoffs


----------



## LineOFire

Finally, we are hitting our shots down the road stretch! Elton Brand sitting out the rest of the game gives us much more breather room. I will not say anything else as I don't want to jinx this game.

San Antonio Spurs - 98
Los Angeles Clippers - 94

4th Quarter - 2:50 Remaining


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Damn we need this win bad, for confidence, like Guth mentioned, but a win puts us within grasp of that #1 seed still, and it puts us 2 wins away from at least the #2 seed and the division title. 



It's good to see Ginobili is taking over. Thank goodness somebody has stepped up. We have to finish it off though.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Clippers make it as the shot clock goes off, but so does Manu!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Luck was on our side with that Manu shot! Holy cow!


----------



## Guth

BIG SHOT BY MANU..banked in a 3 at the shot clock buzzer...hey, i would rather be lucky than good...


----------



## Guth

Another big offensive rebound from Massenburg...he has 5...those have been huge to get us ahead in this game...we are up 2...we gotta hold on...TP to the line for 2...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Parker is killing us now. Damnit.


----------



## TheRoc5

paker missed a key free throw but got one. 39 left.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Shaq....errrr....Tony Parker makes one of two from the line. I still have a bad feeling though. All it takes is a 3 or three-point play and the Clippers have a tie game. 



Plus, if we can't make damn free throws this game is going to go down to the wire.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Parker has just been amazing this entire game...but has just killed us at the free throw line. So far, I'd give him an 8/10 though.


----------



## Guth

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Parker is killing us now. Damnit.



Now I don't know if my radio is behind. Are you sayinh that because he missed the free throws that I am about to hear or because he did something stupid that I couldn't see?


----------



## TheRoc5

go 2-1. only up 1


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Another bad call by the reffs...just horrible...this one could prove very crucial as well.


----------



## LineOFire

Holy crap! How did the refs miss that blatant travel?!?!!? He completely picked the ball off the ground and came back down with it!!! :curse:


----------



## Guth

OK, now I am sure that I am behind...sorry for that guys...I'll just watch


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Guth said:


> Now I don't know if my radio is behind. Are you sayinh that because he missed the free throws that I am about to hear or because he did something stupid that I couldn't see?


Frees


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Maggette pulled the ol' "LeBron James jump step", which should have been a freakin travel.





There's still an eternity left. They make their free throws, and we don't. We're still in big trouble.


----------



## TheRoc5

bad call b the refs man that could of been the gm


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Manu better have the ball in his hands on this play. Parker has proven he's not going to make free throws, so get the ball out of his hands and into Manu's. 



I feel like I'm watching a playoff game, mostly because of how badly we need this win.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I swear there is something really wrong about these reffs...are these the best the NBA could come up with!?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Horry...Horry...Horry...is that anyway for a veteran to play?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Robert Horry.......WTF?


----------



## Guth

WHAT!?!?!?! How did we turn that over?


----------



## TheRoc5

horry a bad mistake we lost :curse:  and tormrow


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Guth said:


> WHAT!?!?!?! How did we turn that over?




Horry got the inbound pass with his back facing Maggette, and Maggette runs and takes the ball right out of his hands.





I'm disgusted. Look how fast we've blown this ****. It hasn't even been 6 seconds.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Another bad call! Massenburg was so set!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Damn, how do you defend Maggette? The guy runs people over and it's a foul on the opposing player. ****.


----------



## TheRoc5

im so mad we fould him when we shouldnt of gosh


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I don't like our chances. Obviously the refs aren't going to make any kind of call that will benefit us, so it's up to us.




MANUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guth

Giiiiiiiiinnnnnnnoooooooobbbbbbllllliiiiiiii!!!!!!!


----------



## TheRoc5

ginobiliiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!! now we must have 1 more stop and guard the 3. maggette cant get a 3pt play


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

*GGGGGGGIIIIIIIINNNOOOOOOOBBBIIIIIILLLLIIIIII!!!!!!*


----------



## TheRoc5

im glad they didnt take the lead but massunbburg jump when he shouldnt of. i say let manu e a decoy and let parker drive get contact or kick it out for barry


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Tie game. I like our chances going into OT, but I want this damn win right here right now. 




Let's go Ginobili.


----------



## Guth

Piece of crap...we are gonna need another big shot...turns out that FT from Manu was big...


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

OT...I hope the spurs can keep thier momentum going into it.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Why did Ginobili not get the ball? Stupid. 



Go with the hot man, who's been getting to the line and making big plays.


----------



## TheRoc5

nononono! i dont think we can keep up with there energy in ot.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Guth said:


> Piece of crap...we are gonna need another big shot...turns out that FT from Manu was big...


no offense but...DER!


----------



## TheRoc5

my play was more efficent lol


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

TheRoc5 said:


> nononono! i dont think we can keep up with there energy in ot.





The good news is that Brand is out, and I think Maggette has 5 fouls as well. Actually, it doesn't matter how many fouls Maggette has because he's not going to get 6. He'll keep bulling us over and we'll keep getting the fouls.


----------



## LineOFire

Great. Just great. Now the Spurs have 5 more minutes to screw up this game.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Maggette fouled out! If the spurs blow it now...then **** them!


----------



## LineOFire

Yes! Maggette is out! Karma sucks!


----------



## Guth

ezealen said:


> no offense but...DER!


None taken...I want to be a sportscaster and all they do is state the obvious and repeat what others have said and pretend that they know what they are talking about...


----------



## Guth

NNOOOOOOOO!!!!! The radio feed just went out


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Guth said:


> None taken...I want to be a sportscaster and all they do is state the obvious and repeat what others have said and pretend that they know what they are talking about...


Oh come on...one obvious post doesn't mean you're a sportscaster :biggrin: . 

Robert with the three! spurs down 109-108


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Manuuuu gives us the lead! 110-109 3 minutes left...I have to pee but I'm not ganna! :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Gino makes two stupid plays but then gets the steal and gets the foul!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

If the Spurs lose this game, how would ya'll feel about thier preformance?


----------



## TheRoc5

we need to drive. play agreesive on livingston and double kaman when he gets good postion


----------



## LineOFire

ezealen said:


> If the Spurs lose this game, how would ya'll feel about thier preformance?


I would be slightly less pissed off than I would normally be. Ginobili and Parker showed up for opposite halves and the rest of the Spurs haven't done anything.


----------



## TheRoc5

medicore besides the mid 4th and ot(so far) and would be happy aout manu


----------



## Guth

I would agree about Manu...here I go stating the obvious again, but he is having his best game in probably a month...


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

GIIINOOOBILLLLIIII! He got the three ball! Spurs up 113-111, Manu has 37, and there's 1:30 left in OT. Has he proven himself yet, Koko? :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Gino fouled at the three point line!


----------



## Guth

Manu fouled on the 3!!!!! He is going to the line for 40 and more importantly a 2 pt lead


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Gino makes all three! Spurs up 116-114, Manus got 40 points and there's only 30.5 seconds left!


----------



## TheRoc5

manu foul and 3 shots
were up by 2 with 30 sec 
play great d for 1 more better possion


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Manu....

We've only been into over time once before all season and now we're going into double OT


----------



## LineOFire

I can't believe we survived those past 5 minutes. I really thought we would screw it up. Here come another five and I am pissing my pants as we speak.

Double-Overtime!


----------



## Guth

HOLY CRAP!! I need to go to bed, but there is no way that is happening now...dadgummit, we should have had that one...where is the defense?


----------



## TheRoc5

double over time... we had 2 chances to win before over time and we havent been able to. need to step it up 1 more notch i no we can go another notch but is it to late and do we have to much tired legs


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I can't take it anymore...I've got such a bad headache from the pressure...this game better end soon!


----------



## Guth

Don't you guys think that the middle/bottom of our bench is better than theirs and maybe we will be able to pull away in the 2OT?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Massenbug! WTF was that!!??!?!?! Atleast he made the second one.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Manu hasn't missed a FT all night and then he goes and misses them both...not a good sign at all. Spurs down by 3, 120-117


----------



## Guth

Crap, Manu misses both FT...that is a tired man...Shoening says that he probably won't play tomorrow...that is what Pop suggested...


----------



## TheRoc5

that was probaly the gm im so tired of being negitive but i realy think this time its over. they have the energy and crowd to much for us right now. this is where duncan runs get suited up magically is better and we win


----------



## Weasel

This game has ended up being one of the most exciting finishes. Great game.


----------



## TheRoc5

man we cant lose we have been through to much.. this is going to hurt so much. not as bad as mavs loss but still hurt alot.


----------



## Guth

We really need to win this one because with so many guys with injuries (now add Rasho) and oldness, we may not give a very good effort tomorrow night...


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> that was probaly the gm im so tired of being negitive but i realy think this time its over. they have the energy and crowd to much for us right now. this is where duncan runs get suited up magically is better and we win


What are you talking about?! such an imagination! This is when the Manu turns into the incredible hulk!

Bad call by reffs...again....


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

It'd be a huge shame if we lose this after Manu's huge game.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Massenburg with the and1! Time to make up for his FT airball!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Wilcox or h/e u spell his name has fouled out too!


----------



## LineOFire

OMG! Battle of the scrubs: Kaman vs. Massenburg! How did Kaman throw in that ridiculous hook shot and how did Tony make a three point play!?


----------



## TheRoc5




----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I'm seriously going to hurl here soon. I don't care who wins or loses! This game needs to end now!


----------



## Guth

How does Shaun freaking Livingston keep getting to the basket? I don't care if it takes 12 OT's, we have to win this game


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Big Shot Bob With The Three To Give The Spurs The Lead!


----------



## Laker Freak

What a dagger by Robert Horry.


----------



## LineOFire

Horry with the three!!!!!!!!! :clap:


----------



## Guth

HOORRRYY!!!!! That is the Big Shot Bob that I know


----------



## TheRoc5

horryyyyyyyy 4 33333333333333333333333333333333. we need to step up our d like i no we can lets go and win this gm


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> I'm seriously going to hurl here soon. I don't care who wins or loses! This game needs to end now!


we need to wn ill stay up 4 aday


----------



## TheRoc5

we won!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## Guth

Robert Horry! Whatever we are paying him, it is not enough


----------



## LineOFire

Horry for MVP!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

ROBERT HORRY FOR MVP! lol

Manu-10/10
Tony-9/10
Massenburg-9/10
Horry-9/10

Everyone else...I dont care!!!!

WE WIN! Could this replace our best game of the season? lol that'd be cool if in two straight games we had our worst and best game of the season.


----------



## TheRoc5

im going to puke cry and b very happy all at the same time yaaaaaaaaaa!1
we won. gm goes to manu/horry wow.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

LineOFire said:


> Horry for MVP!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


WTF?! I was ganna say that...  lol


----------



## Guth

Who woulda thunk that there would be a shootout between the San Antonio Spurs and the LA Clippers?

Anyway, it wasn't a great game, but it was a great win. Somebody get Manu a game ball and Robert Horry an adult beverage.


----------



## TheRoc5

were only 1 gm behing suns right


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> WTF?! I was ganna say that...  lol


so wut we won lol :biggrin: :banana: :cheers: :clap: :angel:


----------



## Weasel

One hell of a game.
Game could have gone both ways but Horry sealed it.
Tough loss for the Clippers.


----------



## TheRoc5

so now we get real tired and lay over golden state right.not we will win this gm got us out of our slump yes indeed. manu shined parker was great horry did fanstic,massenbug heck the team.... wait where was beno and any news or how long he will prob be out


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Damn. Never did I think I'd be watching this game deep, deep into the night. Amazing. 



We really gutted it out tonight and got a win. I'll try not to think about it negatively (Clippers are missing Simmons, plus Brand, Maggette, and Wilcox fouled out).





Great effort by Manu. He got his confidence up and just scored at will anytime he wanted in the 4th quarter and first overtime. Horry with two big plays at the end, great job by him.




Big applause for Massenburg, who might have had his best game of the year. I think this game puts him on the playoff roster without any doubts now.


----------



## TheRoc5

man come playoff time its going to be tough so many feelings...im ready though. this gm helps them get into the streach of playoff time here we go. fassen your seat belt.(first road win without duncan) i will be real happy tonight but tomrow ill b real serious again


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

If Pop is smart, he'll keep Manu out tomorrow. playing golden state rite after a double OT game...we're going to get slaughtered...oh well. That's tonight! Today, we dance like bananas! :banana:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Oh yeah, and what about Rasho?! It didn't look too bad. I think Pop just didn't want to risk getting him really injured. I'm still worried about him though.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

WOW. 

Congrats guys. (on gettin 200+ posts)

:clap: :cheers: :clap: :banana: :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Oh yeah, and what about Rasho?! It didn't look too bad. I think Pop just didn't want to risk getting him really injured. I'm still worried about him though.


me 2


----------



## LineOFire

Game photos:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

No pic of Horry's three? That's a shame


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I'm sure this was mentioned, but since I stepped away from the computer during the OT's, I didn't see anyone'e response: What did you guys think about Kaman's no-look turn around hook shot? Damn, I was so intense during that game, but I busted out laughing when I saw a replay of that thing. What a freaking weird shot. 





Oh yeah, thanks DaUnbreakableKinG for the compliment. I noticed that we had 200+ posts in this game thread when I came back in from the NBA forum, and I was pretty shocked. 




Great stuff guys. I kind of wish I was on here during the OT's, but I had to keep my undivided attention on the game.


----------



## TheRoc5

is this a posting high lol for spurs fourm


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I'm sure this was mentioned, but since I stepped away from the computer during the OT's, I didn't see anyone'e response: What did you guys think about Kaman's no-look turn around hook shot? Damn, I was so intense during that game, but I busted out laughing when I saw a replay of that thing. What a freaking weird shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, thanks DaUnbreakableKinG for the compliment. I noticed that we had 200+ posts in this game thread when I came back in from the NBA forum, and I was pretty shocked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great stuff guys. I kind of wish I was on here during the OT's, but I had to keep my undivided attention on the game.


Wierd shot...should never have happened...but then again, most of the stuff that happened tonight should not have happened.

Is this the longest game thread in spurs board history, Koko? Or even any thread period? 

I know how you feel. It was really hard to post and watch the game at the same time. I was begging for timeouts just so I could catch my breath.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 and I had like 50 posts tonight thanks to this game lol


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

There's no doubt that this is the longest game thread in this forum's history. Absolutely no doubt about it. 




If you're still awake, let me ask you something ezealen.....do you think you could make the game thread for tomorrow's game? It's really late and I shouldn't be up right now, and I'll be at work from 8:30 AM to about 8:00 PM. It's a long day, and I'd appreciate it if you could help me out with the game thread. If not, hopefully texan reads this message and does it.


----------



## TheRoc5

im sure 1 of them will but if none of them wont i will :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> TheRoc5 and I had like 50 posts tonight thanks to this game lol


i think today is a carreer day for us 2 lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> There's no doubt that this is the longest game thread in this forum's history. Absolutely no doubt about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're still awake, let me ask you something ezealen.....do you think you could make the game thread for tomorrow's game? It's really late and I shouldn't be up right now, and I'll be at work from 8:30 AM to about 8:00 PM. It's a long day, and I'd appreciate it if you could help me out with the game thread. If not, hopefully texan reads this message and does it.


Me?! Why not texan?! Hell yeah I'll do it! but don't expect it to look as good as yours :biggrin: . I'll try my best though. You think you can give me some "Koko Key's to Victories" rite now though? No way I can come up with some as good as yours.


----------



## LineOFire

That was just one of the most intense games of the year. I think I aged about 30 some odd years just after watching both overtimes. I have never screamed at my TV so much that it woke up everyone else in the house at midnight.

I felt like we played good defense the entire game, but if you watched the game or looked at the box score, you probably can't see it. The Clippers shot a whopping 58% from the field while the Spurs only managed to barely hit 41%. I saw so many Clippers dunks I was about to break down in tears. The turnovers were probably the key on the defensive end though. We played the passing lanes great and basically just surprised the Clippers from behind. Shaun Livingston drove to the basket at will and it pissed me off how the Spurs could not defend the pick and roll. I saw one too many Chris dunks from both Wilcox and Kaman. 

On offense we shot absolutely horrendous, especially in the first half. We have to learn to shoot better on the road. It's not that we get bad shots but we just aren't making them. Our three pointers were our saving grace as we shot way better from beyond the arc than any two pointer. Ironically, it was Robert Horry's three pointer that got us the win.

Tony Parker played great in the first half and had some moments in the second half where he did good things. Overall, he had a great game with 27 points, 9 assists, and 4 rebounds. Manu Ginobili had an amazing second half but you could tell he ran out of gas in the second overtime when he missed some easy shots and both free throws. He finished with 40 points, 9 assists, 6 rebounds, and one steal. Robert Horry also played pretty good although I saw him miss a lot of open looks. He stepped it up when it counted though with that great sequence. He finished with 15 points, 8 rebounds, 4 assists, and 6 steals!!! And of course, how could I forget Tony Massenburg? He had a monster game and probably his best game as a Spurs player. I will take 14 points and 9 rebounds any day from Tony. Mohammed, Big Dog, and most surprisingly Beno barely cracked the stat sheet. Anyone know why that is?

On a worse note, Rasho Nesterovic went down in the third quarter after he hurt his ankle. I can't think of a worst time for him to get injured. The announcers said he would miss this game but who knows if he will miss any others.

We needed this win so bad. Our Duncan-less road confidence has been absolutely shot. The Clippers are a pretty good team so it will certainly help the Spurs feel a little better about themselves going against the blazing Warriors.


----------



## Nephets

LineOFire said:


> Mohammed, Big Dog, and most surprisingly Beno barely cracked the stat sheet. Anyone know why that is?


I'd say to rest up some players for GS tomorrow.


----------



## TheRoc5

LineOFire said:


> That was just one of the most intense games of the year. I think I aged about 30 some odd years just after watching both overtimes. I have never screamed at my TV so much that it woke up everyone else in the house at midnight.
> 
> I felt like we played good defense the entire game, but if you watched the game or looked at the box score, you probably can't see it. The Clippers shot a whopping 58% from the field while the Spurs only managed to barely hit 41%. I saw so many Clippers dunks I was about to break down in tears. The turnovers were probably the key on the defensive end though. We played the passing lanes great and basically just surprised the Clippers from behind. Shaun Livingston drove to the basket at will and it pissed me off how the Spurs could not defend the pick and roll. I saw one too many Chris dunks from both Wilcox and Kaman.
> 
> On offense we shot absolutely horrendous, especially in the first half. We have to learn to shoot better on the road. It's not that we get bad shots but we just aren't making them. Our three pointers were our saving grace as we shot way better from beyond the arc than any two pointer. Ironically, it was Robert Horry's three pointer that got us the win.
> 
> Tony Parker played great in the first half and had some moments in the second half where he did good things. Overall, he had a great game with 27 points, 9 assists, and 4 rebounds. Manu Ginobili had an amazing second half but you could tell he ran out of gas in the second overtime when he missed some easy shots and both free throws. He finished with 40 points, 9 assists, 6 rebounds, and one steal. Robert Horry also played pretty good although I saw him miss a lot of open looks. He stepped it up when it counted though with that great sequence. He finished with 15 points, 8 rebounds, 4 assists, and 6 steals!!! And of course, how could I forget Tony Massenburg? He had a monster game and probably his best game as a Spurs player. I will take 14 points and 9 rebounds any day from Tony. Mohammed, Big Dog, and most surprisingly Beno barely cracked the stat sheet. Anyone know why that is?
> 
> On a worse note, Rasho Nesterovic went down in the third quarter after he hurt his ankle. I can't think of a worst time for him to get injured. The announcers said he would miss this game but who knows if he will miss any others.
> 
> We needed this win so bad. Our Duncan-less road confidence has been absolutely shot. The Clippers are a pretty good team so it will certainly help the Spurs feel a little better about themselves going against the blazing Warriors.


this pretty much sums it up. rasho wont miss playoffs right?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> Me?! Why not texan?! Hell yeah I'll do it! but don't expect it to look as good as yours :biggrin: . I'll try my best though. You think you can give me some "Koko Key's to Victories" rite now though? No way I can come up with some as good as yours.




If you don't want to do it, anybody could do it, but since you and TheRoc have been so active in basically every game thread, I thought I'd mention it to you. 





As for Koko's key,s which I am flattered to be asked for, here's a few:




- Rebounding. Golden State never gives up on rebounds on both ends of the floor. The Spurs have to be prepared to block-out, because you can't afford to give such a high-powered offense multiple chances.


- Perimeter shooting. It's blatantly apparent that if we don't knock down jumpers, we can't win, especially on the road. I'm not sure if Manu is playing or not, but as a team we have got to hit some perimeter shots.


- Tempo. We have a much better chance in a halfcourt game as opposed to a full-blown shootout. This "Key" relies heavily on the first key (Rebounding), but if we can control the defensive boards and the tempo, we have a real shot at winning.





I'm done for the night. Good night guys, I'll talk to ya tomorrow.


----------



## TheRoc5

Nephets said:


> LineOFire said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mohammed, Big Dog, and most surprisingly Beno barely cracked the stat sheet. Anyone know why that is?
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I'd say to rest up some players for GS tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> that and parker manu were playing so well
Click to expand...


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> this pretty much sums it up. rasho wont miss playoffs right?


read his post again. No one knows how severe it is yet.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> If you don't want to do it, anybody could do it, but since you and TheRoc have been so active in basically every game thread, I thought I'd mention it to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for Koko's key,s which I am flattered to be asked for, here's a few:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rebounding. Golden State never gives up on rebounds on both ends of the floor. The Spurs have to be prepared to block-out, because you can't afford to give such a high-powered offense multiple chances.
> 
> 
> - Perimeter shooting. It's blatantly apparent that if we don't knock down jumpers, we can't win, especially on the road. I'm not sure if Manu is playing or not, but as a team we have got to hit some perimeter shots.
> 
> 
> - Tempo. We have a much better chance in a halfcourt game as opposed to a full-blown shootout. This "Key" relies heavily on the first key (Rebounding), but if we can control the defensive boards and the tempo, we have a real shot at winning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm done for the night. Good night guys, I'll talk to ya tomorrow.


No, I'll do it, Koko. I just don't see why you want me to do it over texan. And why'd you pick me over TheRoc5 then?...psst...is it because of the grammar? lol I'm just messin with ya, TheRoc5. Oh and thanks for the "Koko's Keys to Victories".


----------



## XxMia_9xX

uhhh i usually read the whole game thread but since i was able to watch this game i'll pass and also it's 16 pages long!


what a game... at first i was getting mad. all i was thinking was here's another road game loss. in the first half, it was all parker. he made great shots and plays. 2nd half, manu decided to join in and completely took over. it was great! finally both of them looked like they wanted it. manu was amazing! 

in the overtimes, t-mass played really well. however, Robert Horry was the man! awesome 3 and that victory block shot? INCREDIBLE! i'm really happy horry is playing well esp. now that play-offs is approaching. 

--- hopefully by next season the clippers' are all healthy, if not for injuries they would be really good. i especially like simmons and livingston.... yes, i'm a clippers fan too! but the spurs weigh in much more than the clips. clips are my 2nd fave. it kinda sucks seeing them lose a close one like that... ohh well, spurs won!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Oh yeah, thanks DaUnbreakableKinG for the compliment. I noticed that we had 200+ posts in this game thread when I came back in from the NBA forum, and I was pretty shocked.


No problem. :biggrin:

You guys are doing great. :greatjob: :yes:


----------



## ballstorm

ballstorm key's for the GS game  (nobody asked for it I know but  )

-Do not let Mike Pietrus do whatever he wants . He scored 28 pts (including a dizzling 6/6 3 pts) in the last game . 
-Do not try to compete with the warriors offensively , they are just to good at it at the moment .


----------



## DaBobZ

Good points ballstorm. But I'm afraid we're going to tank the game tonight at Oakland.
I mean Pop said earlier on he would probably not play Manu on back to back games. He did play him on our first btb both games so I guess as he played 50+ minutes against the Clips he won't play him today. TP also played 50+ mins hopefully he'll play a few minnutes. Even if they both play I don't expect them to play more than 45 mins combined. Expect Beno to play huge minutes against Baron.

No Rasho a bit of Tony a bit of Manu won't be enough to win @Golden State.
Hopefully we don't loose this one by 30+ points.

Good stuff we won on the road w/o Tim at last

Bottom line
The city of LA has been erased... I meant swept :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

i hope manu wont get off this gm. he shouldnt get star treatment. i see if if they limit his min. but this is a winnable gm we need to win. we are down 1 gm to the suns and need to beat heats record and make sure dallas doesnt get passed us this gm is a lil bigger then we think.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

ballstorm said:


> ballstorm key's for the GS game  (nobody asked for it I know but  )
> 
> -Do not let Mike Pietrus do whatever he wants . He scored 28 pts (including a dizzling 6/6 3 pts) in the last game .
> -Do not try to compete with the warriors offensively , they are just to good at it at the moment .


I'll include them


----------



## ballstorm

ezealen said:


> I'll include them



Thanks ezealen  I'm looking forward to seeing your game's preview.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

ballstorm said:


> Thanks ezealen  I'm looking forward to seeing your game's preview.


Almost done. Mite I say, it kills Koko's. lol I'm j/k. It sucks compared to Koko's


----------



## TheRoc5

its not that bad at all hey koko watch ur back lol jk


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> its not that bad at all hey koko watch ur back lol jk


Thanks TheRoc5. Hopefully Koko will let me do it again next time he's busy


----------



## texan

Hey guys, sorry I haven't posted in a while, but I've been out pretty much all weekend, and this is the first time I've ventured over to my computer. Damn its amazing how long this game thread is.

I did get to catch parts of the game vs the Clippers last night. We played like crap for most of the game;however, we put up a valiant effort and did a great job in hanging in there for the win. Manu played magnificently, and Horry made some big plays at the end. I'm not happy with how we played, but I am happy we got the win.

Hopefully Rasho's ankle problem isn't a big deal, but I'd keep him out of the Golden State game tonight(is he playing?) just in case. Anyone know how bad it was? And how long he should be out for?


----------

